# Sierra lift



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a sierra that came with 285 tires which is a little bigger than the 265 stock tires. when the tires were put on by the previous owner the torsion bars had to be cranked so that the tires would clear when turning. Now my truck sits a little high in the front I was wondering what is the most affordable way to raise the rear end of the truck so that it sits level? I do not want to do a body lift because I think the gap it leaves on the bumpers looks crappy. Thanks for the help


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Look into a leveling kit: (rear blocks preferably)
http://www.4wheelparts.com/off-road/leveling-kits.aspx

Bigger rear blocks will suit you just fine (cheap) or you could always have the torsion adjustment undone in the front to regain the stock height. There's always the add-a-leaf route too. :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Or Air ride. I think you can get some air ride shocks for like $225 for that truck.

They will raise it like 2 Inches.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

either do the air ride system or you cna add a leaf spring and get that done cheaply


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

i can't lower the torsion bars in the front because my tires will rub when i turn. When you get lift blocks where and how do you install them? Will they (lift blocks) make my ride any worse?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes, they will make the ride worse. get the Air shocks!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

andyb said:


> i can't lower the torsion bars in the front because my tires will rub when i turn. When you get lift blocks where and how do you install them? Will they (lift blocks) make my ride any worse?


I was thinking you had gone back to 265's so we can erase the idea of lowering the torsion bars then. My bad.

The bigger blocks will replace the factory ones sitting right on top of the leaf springs w/ bigger U-bolts as pictured: (Very simple installation)
http://home.e01.itscom.net/ssv/rear1.jpg

I had 3" blocks put in the rear of my tahoe w/ the torsion bars cranked to max and there was absolutely no difference in the ride whatsoever. This was done for right around $100 at my local "small town" shop and the parts were ordered from "Superlift".

Sorry Mike: :lol: 
_*"The advantage of using a block is that it will not increase the firmness of your ride."*_
http://www.jackit.com/blocks/blocks.htm

I just recently had 17X9" wheels put on my Ford and am in store for a leveling kit b/c of rubbing issues on full-lock just like yours. I could simply trim the valance like so many do, but it will eventually have bigger meats anyway.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Your ride will be quite a bit rougher, I am not sure how much worse it will get if your torsion bars are laready cranked up I am betting that is were most of your rough ride will come from.


----------

